# Anchor knot for braided line



## Jdivence (Mar 21, 2012)

Any time I spool a reel with braided line my anchor knot ends up coming loose. I use the same knot as I have used for years with regular monofilament line and have never had an issue with it. Does anyone use a different knot?


----------



## mlspencer87 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mono backing on the spool first, then blood knot to attach braid to mono


"Lost a hog at the boat"


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . I use the arbor knot.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Spool some mono backing first, enough to cover seeing the spool, like a few yards worth, and tie the braid to it with either a uni to uni knot, or a blood knot. Attach the mono to the spool with an arbor knot first.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jdivence said:


> Any time I spool a reel with braided line my anchor knot ends up coming loose. I use the same knot as I have used for years with regular monofilament line and have never had an issue with it. Does anyone use a different knot?


Jdivence,
I read once where you put a piece of electrical tape around your spool first and then tie your knot on that and the slippage goes away.
Never did it, just read it.

Ron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Jdivence,
> I read once where you put a piece of electrical tape around your spool first and then tie your knot on that and the slippage goes away.
> Never did it, just read it.
> 
> Ron


I use a square knot, then 2 wraps with blue painters tape in the direction of the spool rotation. I've never had it slip or come off.


----------



## bout time (Jan 15, 2013)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Jdivence,
> I read once where you put a piece of electrical tape around your spool first and then tie your knot on that and the slippage goes away.
> Never did it, just read it.
> 
> Ron


weve tried that and found that Hockey tape works better, no slip


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im with the guys that uses a mono backing then a uni to uni or a blood knot to tie the line together. the mono is cheaper than braid so you dont have to use as much braid to fill your reels. if your filling more than one reel and its line counters for trolling with divers, be sure and spool the same amount of backing and then the same amount of braid. it will have your counters closer to the same.
sherman


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Mono Packng line ---Plus tape to the spool then the braid.

Just re did 18 rods and reels for the Charter Boat. Took me e few days. Playing with them off and on. Plus cleaned and lubed reels.

Now on to the harnesses !


----------

